# LOTM - August 2018 (Pete1313)



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Voting is open!

******************************************************

Nominations for LOTM - August 2018 is now open.

Go ahead and nominate *one* member journal that have caught your eye! :thumbup:

Nominations:

1) @Pete1313 - Lawn Journal









2) @Killbuzz - Lawn Journal









3) @chrismar - Lawn Journal









4) @ericgautier - Lawn Journal









5) @Ware - Lawn Journal









6) @gregonfire - Lawn Journal









7) @Anthony Drexler - Lawn Journal









8) @ahartzell - Lawn Journal









9) @Shindoman - Lawn Journal









10) @Brodgers88 - Lawn Journal


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Gotta go @Pete1313 It's definitely his time!!!! And, it can't be time for the August LOTM...can it?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Pick your favorite Warm or Cool season Lawn Journals and get those nominations in :thumbsup:


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I was waiting for the sand to all go away. @Killbuzz is about as good as it gets.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

@chrismar should definitely have a chance to get lotm.


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

I'll nominate yours @ericgautier


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

LIgrass said:


> I'll nominate yours @ericgautier


hmmmm.... :lol: my lawn is not worthy atm.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Woah! Thanks for the nom!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I am nominating @Ware


----------



## bellts02 (Apr 16, 2018)

I am nominating@gregonfire


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

I am nominating [Mention]anthony drexler


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> I was waiting for the sand to all go away. @Killbuzz is about as good as it gets.


Thanks for the nom.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

I nominate @ahartzell. His lawn still looks great after overcoming the ultimate lawn care adversity!


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Voting starts tomorrow!


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

I'd like to nominate @Shindoman


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Bunnysarefat said:


> I nominate @ahartzell. His lawn still looks great after overcoming the ultimate lawn care adversity!


Thanks! It has been a struggle lol


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

jessehurlburt said:


> I'd like to nominate @Shindoman


Wow! Thank You!


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

@Spursup's lawn :shock:










Dude needs to post some more pictures of those stripes. Awesome lawn

Link here: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1642&start=580


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

I nominate @Brodgers88


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> Spursup's lawn :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Ecks from Tex does @Spursup have a lawn journal?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Poll is up! Time to vote.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

This LOTM stuff is not easy, I had it real close between Killbuzz and Ware. Both have superb lawns. In the end, I chose Ware for this month. :thumbup:


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Laid down some fresh stripes...

Lawn is a little stressed, but otherwise looks good and recovering nicely from the lack of rain we've had.


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

Gibby said:


> I nominate @Brodgers88


Thanks @Gibby!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

#crispedges


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2018)

Voted for @Brodgers88 
Best centipede lawn I've ever seen.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Damn this is a tight race so far....


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Ware said:


> #crispedges


Awesome lawns everybody!
@Ware's lawn gets my vote! Hard to compete with his, but I'll try!

#62inchstripes


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Vote for @Wareand.....

All your wildest dreams will come true.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Hard to compete with his, but I'll try!
> 
> #62inchstripes


^ how can you not vote for that! #team62inchstripes :lol:


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Hahaha - I'm mowing with Honda HRX, then double striping with Toro (reel disengaged of course) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Awesome lawns everybody!
> Ware's lawn gets my vote! Hard to compete with his, but I'll try!


+1, awesome lawns!
Also, I cancelled out your vote with a vote for @Pete1313 :thumbup:

Good luck all, and here is my final plea for votes...


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Here's proof my lawn is not just for looks!


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Down to the wire... get your votes in!


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> Down to the wire... get your votes in!


Can we just combine our votes since we're both in NJ? Or do we want to win for worst and 2nd worst LOTM?


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

@zeus201 thank you for the nomination!


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

chrismar said:


> Can we just combine our votes since we're both in NJ? Or do we want to win for worst and 2nd worst LOTM?


lol.. we should. might as well add @Anthony Drexler too! But still, won't be enough. :lol: oh wait, we can add @gregonfire 's votes too!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Of all the LOTM competitions we've had, I don't ever remember it being so difficult to make a decision.

How exactly does one pick the best $100 bill, when they all look so good?

Whoever wins: congrats on a hard-fought, tough victory.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

@ericgautier yes, we'll need to pool our votes to lose :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks like we need to have a runoff...


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I reset the poll with @Pete1313 and @Brodgers88 as options. We'll run this for 2 days to break the tie/determine the winner. :thumbup:

1) @Pete1313 - Lawn Journal









2) @Brodgers88 - Lawn Journal


----------



## tigers89 (Nov 27, 2017)

How can you note vote for @Brodgers88 Centipede Lawn?! Who's ever seen centipede that looks like that?


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Gotta go with @Brodgers88 he has proven Centiweed can be mower reel low and look great, I can't wait to mow mine at 3/4" next year.


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

Wow a tie! This is cool! So many awesome lawns, good job everyone!!!



tigers89 said:


> How can you note vote for @Brodgers88 Centipede Lawn?! Who's ever seen centipede that looks like that?


  :lol:


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

Jacob_S said:


> Gotta go with @Brodgers88 he has proven Centiweed can be mower reel low and look great, I can't wait to mow mine at 3/4" next year.


 :thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Have to give the nod to @Pete1313. It's time one of the most epic reno threads in the history of reno threads gets recognized.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Have to give the nod to Pete1313. It's time one of the most epic reno threads in the history of reno threads gets recognized.


  thanks @SNOWBOB11!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

This is so exciting!


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

Go @Pete1313 !!


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

In the future, how long will voting for a tie last?

GO @Pete1313 GO!


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Stellar P said:


> In the future, how long will voting for a tie last?
> 
> GO @Pete1313 GO!


Voting for tie... 2 days. :thumbup:


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

Here are a few pictures from today.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Brodgers88 said:


> Here are a few pictures from today.


Looks awesome @Brodgers88! :thumbsup:

I only have 2 pictures from today. I blew a hydraulic line. Luckily it when I was almost finished and on the cleanup pass.. D'oh! :fool:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Congrats @Pete1313!!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm going to go ahead and call it - congrats @Pete1313! :thumbup:


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Well deserved Pete!


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

Congratulations @Pete1313! Very awesome lawn, good job! :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Congratulations @Pete1313!


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Ya finally got it Pete good job


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Congrats @Pete1313 !


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Thanks everybody! I feel honored! When I first joined TLF it was easy to keep up on all threads since there were less members. Now that TLF has grown(which is a good thing), it is impossible to read up on everything. I really like the monthly LOTM voting as it shows some really nice lawns like @Brodgers88 that I might of missed.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Congrats @Pete1313 and thank you for all your contributions! And @Brodgers88 congrats on a close 2nd!!!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

https://instagram.com/p/BmBhmg_hWb2/

https://www.facebook.com/865206873620759/posts/1217949981679778/


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Congrats, Pete. Well deserved. September is @Ware's month!


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

fusebox7 said:


> Congrats @Pete1313 and thank you for all your contributions! And @Brodgers88 congrats on a close 2nd!!!


Thanks!


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Congrats @Pete1313 !!


----------

